# Something big landed on the moon?



## 300 H and H

http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_data/space/ufo_and_aliens_orbs/news.php?q=1390268145

Very interesting read on what is being reported... Not sure if I believe it or ot yet.. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_data/space/ufo_and_aliens_orbs/news.php?q=1390268145
> 
> Very interesting read on what is being reported... Not sure if I believe it or ot yet..
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 Obviously earth shattering news if true.  I kinda hope it is. OTH scary as hell.

 When our satellites start buzzing a countdown, I hope Will Smith remembers how he did it in Independence day.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I just want to figure out how I can make money of this before Al Gore does.


----------



## Kane

I kept looking for the little Onion down in the corner of the text ...  don't see it.  

hmmmmm.


----------



## FrancSevin

There is compelling historical evidence of Extraterrestrials.

There are countless biblical references to Extraterrestrials

Even the scientific community considers it mathematically impossible that there is not.

Add all that up and the odds are pretty favorable we will be visited,,,,,, soon.

Best be on good behavior as they may be making a list of who is naughty, who is nice...... and checking it twice.....


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> Best be on good behavior as they may be making a list of who is naughty, who is nice...... and checking it twice.....


Holy Crap!  Santa is an alien?!?!?  Who knew?


----------



## fogtender

Well if they have that big of a craft they are planning to homestead earth....

That would make us the early version of the Indians....  We have sticks, they have energy weapons...

But on the bright side, our planet acording to Gore, is almost a toxic wast dump and not fit for habitation....  Whew!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Found this article too.  

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/articles/535298/20140121/ufo-spotted-moon-surface-videos-alien-base.htm

Interesting to see what this is.  Obviously something is up there.  Maybe the aliens are preparring to come reclaim one of their ships now that BigAl has resumed working on it and is nearing completion.


----------



## 300 H and H

Here is more, mostly from the Apollo missions to the moon....

http://www.ufocasebook.com/moon.html

We've know about this for 40+ years it would seem. It is the resaon why we didn't build a base on the moon. Some one else was already there...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Holy Crap! Santa is an alien?!?!? Who knew?


 
YEP!

read the link in Kirks messsage.

Post #9


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> YEP!
> 
> read the link in Kirks messsage.
> 
> Post #9


I did.  Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Catavenger

Any one can make a website. If you believe that crap maybe  you will believe that my cats really have a flying, time traveling pirate ship armed with laser cannons and a shrink raygun? I have the website to prove it!


----------



## FrancSevin

Catavenger said:


> Any one can make a website. If you believe that crap maybe you will believe that my cats really have a flying, time traveling pirate ship armed with laser cannons and a shrink raygun? I have the website to prove it!


 

You have pictures or it didn't happen.

I am not saying the article is truth.  However, one cannot deny it so flipantly. The fact remains we are not alone. 

Only the arrogant would emphaticaly believe otherwise.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I miss listening to Art Bell while plowing snow in anchorage his show was the best part of working night shift.


----------



## bczoom

Catavenger said:


> Any one can make a website. If you believe that crap maybe  you will believe that my cats really have a flying, time traveling pirate ship armed with laser cannons and a shrink raygun? I have the website to prove it!


Holy Shit, really!  Do you take vacation reservations?  I'm all in (except the fact I hate cats so I'm hoping they're not going to be in my quarters).

I do believe that we would be seriously nieve to think we're the only critters in this universe.


----------



## 300 H and H

If in fact aleins have been mining on the moon for decades, I am OK with that. They surely have known we are here and have done nothing to interfere with us, that we know of. This to me means they are not to be feared by us, but I am not in favor of interupting them...in any way shape or form. The moon is not ours as I see it anyway. If they have been there for who knows how long, they were first and can lay claim to it. We just need to saty out of their way..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> If in fact aleins have been mining on the moon for decades, I am OK with that. They surely have known we are here and have done nothing to interfere with us, that we know of. This to me means they are not to be feared by us, but I am not in favor of interupting them...in any way shape or form. The moon is not ours as I see it anyway. If they have been there for who knows how long, they were first and can lay claim to it. We just need to saty out of their way..
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
 I like your perspective Kirk
 One small problem with this theory.....
 One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe.


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> I like your perspective Kirk
> One small problem with this theory.....
> One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe.


 
Very good point Franc. Even if it is something we would want, I don't think we ae probably in a position to make them leave anytime soon. Interstellar miners pobably have some nasty tricks up their sleeves just for interlopers who think they can interfer. Not what I want or need in my lifetime.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Catavenger

I won't deny  that there might be other life in the universe but that website just looked a bit goofy to me. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> I like your perspective Kirk
> One small problem with this theory.....
> One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe.


If they're happy with it, who gives a shit?  I'd rather have them up there than down here.

"One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe."
I went to college and took astronomy.  A hard/rocky planet (at least when I went to school) was kind of rare.  If they've been parked there for a few thousand years (like when I was in grade school and didn't know any better), they might have found a place that has what they need and decided to stay.  

Yea, I think they visit Miami, Los Angeles and Venice beach (just look around those areas) but I think it's for their entertainment.


----------



## Doc

*One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe. *

A place where no earthlings will bother them.  A home base for taking off and landing for trips to observe this planet etc etc.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> *One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe. *
> 
> A place where no earthlings will bother them. A home base for taking off and landing for trips to observe this planet etc etc.


 
 Yes, possibly.  But Kirk's question related to a mining operation.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> If they're happy with it, who gives a shit? I'd rather have them up there than down here.
> 
> "One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe."
> I went to college and took astronomy. A hard/rocky planet (at least when I went to school) was kind of rare. If they've been parked there for a few thousand years (like when I was in grade school and didn't know any better), they might have found a place that has what they need and decided to stay.
> 
> Yea, I think they visit Miami, Los Angeles and Venice beach (just look around those areas) but I think it's for their entertainment.


 
 They could also find easy pickings in the asteroid belt.

 if you took astronomy in college then you should be aware of the prevailing theory that the moon was birthed in a cataclysmic collision of the earth and another celestial body.  Therefore it's makeup is much like that of the earth. 
 Except for it's sweet spot position to a small star, to support our life form, it is unremarkable. And in the vastness of the universe, so are we.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> They could also find easy pickings in the asteroid belt.
> 
> if you took astronomy in college then you should be aware of the prevailing theory that the moon was birthed in a cataclysmic collision of the earth and another celestial body.  Therefore it's makeup is much like that of the earth.
> Except for it's sweet spot position to a small star, to support our life form, it is unremarkable. And in the vastness of the universe, so are we.



I find this whole thing amusing.

What kind of super intelligent being, smart enough to build interstellar spacecraft, is going to travel thousands of light years across the galaxy, passing millions of planets and moons that contain the same stuff the moon is made of, to land and mine an insignificant little rock?  

The first thing that I'd do is tell them that they badly need a new GPS because they aren't all that smart and they're badly lost.


----------



## leadarrows

EastTexFrank said:


> I find this whole thing amusing.
> 
> What kind of super intelligent being, smart enough to build interstellar spacecraft, is going to travel thousands of light years across the galaxy, passing millions of planets and moons that contain the same stuff the moon is made of, to land and mine an insignificant little rock?
> 
> The first thing that I'd do is tell them that they badly need a new GPS because they aren't all that smart and they're badly lost.


What makes you think we could possably know what an intelligent beings are up too? Or even that they are super intelligent compared to all of the life forums that exist in the trillions of galaxies were aware of? 

If man were meant to fly he would be born with wings....right?

For all we know this is just one of many Zoos they are taking their kids to see. 
Who says they are even space travelers...maybe they are slipping between dimensions. ( Look up  String Theory) Just because we don't understand does not make it a joke or not real. 

From what I can see it looks a lot like the thing that buzzed our farm back in 1969. It was as big as a 20 acre field. I have no idea what it was but it was real. It could hover and it could boogie. As in light tracers when it left.


----------



## Kane

What puzzles me is the expectation that we apply to all of the so-called aliens ever reported by mankind ...  imagined or actually witnessed. It's a matter of scale.  

It seems that every alien, or every alien 'spaceship' full of aliens, has the scale roughly of earth's own human beings. Every 'alien' is approximately the size of a human.  Every 'space ship' is sized to accommodate occupants the size of a human; roughly six feet tall, with all manner of weird appendages.

Says who?  In my view, aliens (if they exist) can be ten times or a thousand times larger than the size of our largest whale.  Or aliens can be so microscopically small as to be unseen.  Who says aliens should be six feet tall?

bah.


----------



## FrancSevin

Guys, first of all, we know that aliens are little green men with almond eyes. Everybody knows that.

Now for the real world.

Go to google moon and put in the Co-ordinates 22 degrees 42 minuts N @ 142 degress X 34 minutes E

There is a square patch that is focused sharp. Zoom in to the lower left and one can see the thing in the crater as predicted.

It seems an old fella just foolin' around on Google Moon stumbled on it. Now, the story it is out.

either Google put it there as ahoax, a joke or a disturbing red herring.      OR...... IT REALLY IS THERE.

Enjoy


----------



## 300 H and H

Yes it is Franc!

Hey, what if they are mining the meriorite that mad the crater they are sitting in? This could expalin why they are on the moon, since who knows what that hunk of material that struck the moon (more likely ejected material from the massive crater to the NE) may have been made of. Unobtainium?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## rlk

FrancSevin said:


> One has to wonder what the moon has that couldn't be found elsewhere in the universe.



Lots of cheese?

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc...could this be the cause of the outage?  After all, in the movie "Independance Day", the aliens sent out signals that messed up all our electronics.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Let them have the moon . I really don't care as long as I have my Dr. Rums each night . If they been there all that time , more power to em . Just let me live out my last few years than let all these young smart asses that think they know it all  go to battle to claim what no one wants .
 I am sure  they could have kicked our ass many years ago if their intent was to do harm .


----------



## FrancSevin

Cathy and I have been making a study of the images. We found a curious thing. It may well explain this off as simple coincidence of technology and finding what you looked for because one wanted to.

Over the surface such geometric shadows do appear. Some have lights. A few almost look like structures with lights equidistance from each other and often symmetrical.

Then we realized that the Google Moon image is just pixels. And the Pixels would naturally be symmetrical and ,....equidistance. This because pixels are a man made matrix on our screens. In the case of the image, there could simply be a serendipitous match of the matrix, a man made structure, putting the lights, a natural reflection which occurs randomly all over the moon, and a shadow. The shadow would quite likely be geometric. In the case of landscapes, most are. 

Only thru an optical telescope could one find the shape and coinciding lights as they truly are. And such an image has yet to be published, to my knowledge, anywhere.

Perhaps not a hoax just a mistake of identity.

Sadly, the extraterrestrial communities are most likely dealing with peace negotiations in a galaxy far far away and have little time or concern for our meager world and the rock spinning around it. 

Leaving it's treasures for our more noble purposes this coming February 14th. Guys, don't forget the lady next week.


----------

